# Starting a Tau army?



## rodt777 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been thinking about starting another army. I am pretty sure it's going to be Tau. I was wondering how I should go about doing this. What are some tactics I can use? Should I have a front line of kroot to protect against fast attack? And are there any other units that are decent in combat besides the kroot? What units should I start out with? And will the 48' at the GW stores work well? because in 1-2 turns I'm in combat, and I know Tau suck in combat. Lastly what units are a waste of money, or should be avoided? Just answering any of these questions would be great. Thank You, Rod!


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Tau are is and will always be the best army out there so here is some tactics i use and btw i almost never lose. Kroot can be an ok distraction but they are way better if you outflank them. I have turned games around from that. Stealth suits are expensive pt. wise so use them on infantry or the back armor of tanks. A big issue most tau players dont realize are the way to use railguns. A hammerhead railgun shot should almost always be used a submunission shot. Broadsides are much more reliable in solid railgun shots. A great thing to start the tau army is a battle force. It comes with everything u need to start out with. And the great part about tau is that any crisis suit can be a commander, so the battleforce has a commander if u need one. Great distractions are devilfishes once they re done transporting. They just take up shot used to destroy the tank. What works well to stay out of combat early is to pin units. I use my pathfinder squad to pin units. My pathfinders can lower leadership to 3 on an assault marine(with lucky rolls)and pin them turn after turn, it works great. DO NOT BUY SNIPER DRONES TOO EXPENSIVE, IF U WANT THEM do some conversions. Do not buy hammerhead sets cuz if u buy a skyray set it is the same cost and it has hammerhead parts in it too. Thats what i did, i can change my hammerhead to a skyray, vice-versa. Hope u like all this.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

as an addition to what was said before I must say that adding shield drones to your battlesuits is an awesome way extend their survivability against all those pesky strength 8-10 instant death weapons.

Edit: found more help regarding crisis suits.

http://www.dakkadakka.com/wiki/en/Tau Crisis Suit Loadouts


----------

